# New to forum - what grinder?



## John Reeves (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi all, on Tuesday I purchased a Rocket Mozzafiato from Bella Barista, I have to say the assistance and patience received from them was top drawer. Thought I would be buying a dual boiler before arriving their, however, with much consideration chose the R/M.

Currently using by old Sage Machine for grinding duties, so need to buy a decent grinder without delay. May I ask some advice: Will I note any difference in taste from a grind produced on a Eureka Mignon Specialita versus a Eureka Atom considering the relative modesty of my new coffee machine? I want a chrome finish so the difference in cost approx £270, additionally the smaller footprint of the Mignon appeals.


----------

